# e Cockpit PFC100 Verbindung nicht möglich



## FelixSch (26 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich möchte auf den PFC100 750-8100 (FW17) mein Programm aufspielen. Arbeite mit e!COCKPIT Vers. 1.10.0.1.
Beim Verbinden erscheint das Dialogfenster

"Das gewählte Zielsystem stimmt nicht mit dem verbundenen Gerät überein.
Versionskonflikt: Ausgewählt=5.16.3.16, Online=5.14.3.3"

Die Gerätebeschreibungen im Register Geräte 
Gerätebeschreibungen:1.5.14.13
Firmware:03.05.10(17)
Ich habe "Alle ersetzen" gewählt, mit der Meldung 
"Es stehen keine neuen Beschreibungen zur Verfügung"

Was muss ich tun?


----------



## KLM (26 Mai 2022)

Meine persönliche Empfehlung, wenn Du das Programm sowieso änderst, aktualisiere die FW des Controllers und aktualisiere anschließend das ganze Projekt unter Datei > Projekteinstellungen. Ansonsten wende Dich mal an den Support, die haben eine gute Anleitung Rund um das Thema FW und Gerätebeschreibung.


----------



## FelixSch (1 Juni 2022)

Danke, für die Antwort, dies alles habe ich bereits getan, trotzdem erhalte beim Verbindungsversuch das Dialogfenster-

"Das gewählte Zielsystem stimmt nicht mit dem verbundenen Gerät überein.
Versionskonflikt: Ausgewählt=5.16.3.16, Online=5.14.3.3"

Kann mir jemand helfen!


----------



## Faolan (1 Juni 2022)

Hallo Felix,
Für mich liest sich es so, dass Deine Gerätevorlage im e!Cockpit neuer ist, als diese auf dem physischen Gerät. Du kannst einmal den Scann-Modus probieren, ob er sich den Richtigen selbst zieht. Aktuell ist die FW21 verfügbar, welche auch mit der Version 1.10 zusammen ausgeliefert wurde. Ein FW-Update könnte das Problem auch bereinigen.


----------



## FelixSch (2 Juni 2022)

Danke für die Info,
ich habe versucht in eCockpit die Firmware 21 auf den Controller zu übertragen, nach dem Update über Date herunterladen konnte ich im Menü "Geräte" -Firmwareersetzen- die heruntergeladene FW21 in der Liste des Dialogfeldes nicht finden. Mit der FW18 hat es funktioniert.
Beim Verbindungsversuch erscheint das Dialogfenster 
"Das gewählte Zielsystem stimmt nicht mit dem verbundenen Gerät überein.
Versionskonflikt: Ausgewählt=5.16.3.16, Online=5.15.4.0" und nicht wie bisher 5.14.3.3

Im Ethernet Settings wir angezeigt 
FW Version 03.06.19(18)
HW Version 03
FWL Version 2018.10.0w03.04.00 IDX=11
sowie auch die Seriennummer. 

Gehört der PFC100 zur Generation 1 oder 2? ich habe beide versucht auf den PFC zu übertragen ohne Erfolg wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## ccore (2 Juni 2022)

Kannst du davon mal einen Screenshot machen?


----------



## Faolan (2 Juni 2022)

PFC 100 = Gibt es aktuell keinen Generationenunterschied, er ist das erste gerät dieser Ausprägung.
PFC 200 = 750-82*0*x = Generation 1
PFC 200 = 750-821x = Generation 2
Ich habe gerade mal ein FW-Update auf 21 mit einem 8101 gemacht, es lief alles bestens. Hast Du im Backstage schon mal die Updates installiert? Die Projektaktualisierung durchgeführt? Die 21 taucht erst in der Liste auf, wenn diese über Updates auch installiert wurde.


----------

